# Modern Arnis at TKD Tournament



## DWright (Nov 9, 2002)

Last month I was informed that  the Northwest Taekwondo Championships were being held on the outskirts of Portland (Oregon).  I talked to the TKD Master where I teach a weekly weapons class, and asked if I could attend.  He suggested I compete in the Open Weapons Forms.  He said that the same people always compete, and that the routines are always week.


I decided to represent the WMAA at the tournament, and
I started working on a form that was a combination of Modern Arnis, and TKD.  I inserted striking patterns where punches and blocks would be, and kept the kicks.  I was satisfied with the outcome.

Today was the competition, and 16 people competed in open weapons.  I placed first in the division!  

Afterward I was told that nobody had ever competed with canes before.  What struck me as interesting was the lack of martial skill, or practical application in the weapons forms.  Most were performed for sheer entertainment.  Fun to watch, but didn't place.  I talked to one of the judges afterward, and she was impressed with the blending of the stick with the poomse footwork.

I haven't competed in over 18 years.  It was fun, but I remember why I stopped going.  The days are too long.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2002)

That's great that you won! I know what you mean about tournaments though.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 9, 2002)

Great Job!!!

DWright is representing!!!!


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats and well done!


----------

